# Florida to sue major LCD makers for price fixing



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100810...uYXRlX3N1bW1hcnlfbGlzdARzbGsDZmxvcmlkYXRvc3Vl


> MIAMI (Reuters) - Florida Attorney General Bill McCollum said on Tuesday he is suing the world's biggest makers of liquid crystal display screens for engaging in a "conspiracy at the highest level" to fix prices.
> 
> The lawsuit, a civil action to be filed in a California federal court, alleges the defendants "conspired to prevent competition and to increase prices" for TFT-LCD panels, the most common form of LCD panels used in desktop monitors, laptop screens, flat-panel televisions and other electronic devices.


More.....

Of course, Bill's running for Governor so he has to get his name out there.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Does this man not realize how much competition there is and how far the prices have fallen?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> Does this man not realize how much competition there is and how far the prices have fallen?


You expect too much from a politician


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Why doesn't he sue Bose for price fixing? Have you ever seen a Bose system on sale for anything other than the MAP price? You never will.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> Why doesn't he sue Bose for price fixing? Have you ever seen a Bose system on sale for anything other than the MAP price? You never will.


...and just _who_ is Bose' competition with whom they are fixing prices? 

..................

Fla AG Bill McCollum: Fighting for the common home theater owner! :nono2:


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Nick said:


> ...and just _who_ is Bose' competition with whom they are fixing prices?
> 
> ..................
> 
> Fla AG Bill McCollum: Fighting for the common home theater owner! :nono2:


First, complete joke and waste of taxpayer money if he actually follows through with this. Just picking up a first class 60" LCD for $1550 ago (yes, with a coupon, but everyone could have) so I can speak first hand.

And directly to the quoted post: Intelligent consumers.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

But if you read the story you will see that defendents and employees have paid $ 890 MILLION in fines already to the US Department of Justice. It sounds like there may be someone going to prison for the price fixing scheme by all the large corps. actually working together on this deal for years. You may get a refund out of this deal when the lawsuits starting kicking in by the lawyers. You get $ 15 the lawyers get $ 250 million. But the worst part is letting the Justice department find the memos and E-mails on the computers at work and home. This is a large conspiracy by some large corps. Samsung, AU Uptronics, Hitachi, LG, Sharp and Toshiba. Say what you may, but this is a good thing for the consumer.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Carl Spock said:


> Why doesn't he sue Bose for price fixing? Have you ever seen a Bose system on sale for anything other than the MAP price? You never will.


Is that where the saying "no highs, no lows, must be Bose" comes from? :lol:


----------

